# Agressive Ewes



## Hodapp Homestead (Apr 27, 2014)

Hi there! VERY new to this whole process. We lease land to farm, the land owners have 3 ewes and 1 ram. One of the ewes gave birth to twins a week ago today (Saturday). Yesterday we were surprised to see that one of the other ewes gave birth as well. Babies are all well.

Landowners are out of town we are watching the herd and we noticed today that the ewes are ramming each other and being very aggressive towards each other and the other ewe's lamb(s). 

We have separated them in their pen to protect them. 

Any thoughts or help would be appreciated…is this normal? how long will it last? any other measures we need to take to make sure everyone is safe and happy?


----------



## Ruus (Apr 27, 2014)

They're probably just sorting out which lambs belong to which ewe and vice versa. Lambs have to figure out that not every ewe will feed them, and the ewes have to be satisfied that no one's trying to steal their babies.

It won't do the new mama any harm to separate her and her babies for a day or two. There will probably still be a bit of scuffling for a day or so after you let them out, but the lambs will be steadier and bonded to their mother better.


----------



## Hodapp Homestead (Apr 29, 2014)

Thank you for your response. They do seem to have calmed down a bit. One of the lambs was injured though. Her head is cocked to the left and she is very disorientated, mostly walks around in circles. She can walk straight, but the minute she stops her head turns to the left. If she gets away from mom, or if mom moves too fast for her, she can't find her way back to the pen very well. 

She is better than she was a few days ago, she was only walking in circles a couple of days ago. Obviously not normal, but any thoughts, help, suggestions would be appreciated. Her left front leg also seems weak. She stumbles on it a lot. Poor girl.

Thanks!


----------



## SheepGirl (Apr 29, 2014)

Yes, a little ramming of lambs by ewes is normal. However, some ewes take it too far. I had that issue earlier this year, I have high suspicions that my ewe Rosie killed the smallest of a set of triplets, as she beats up all the lambs that aren't hers. I brought him inside and tried to bring him back to life but he passed away an hour or two later.


----------

